# τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2012)

Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ αν υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά η ίδια ιδιωματική χρήση ή αν θα πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί με άλλο ιδιωματισμό. Η πρόταση που έχω είναι:

"Ακούσανε την κασέτα και φρίξανε. Τραβάγανε τα μαλλιά τους."


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2012)

Πάντως το pulling my hair out βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιείται και μ' αυτήν την έννοια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2012)

Αυτό πιστεύω κι εγώ, αλλά όταν ψάχνω, μου βγάζει κυρίως το τράβηγμα των τριχών ως ψυχαναγκαστικό σύνδρομο.

Από την άλλη πλευρά, έχω διαπιστώσει το εξής φαινόμενο στη συγκεκριμένη ελληνική σαπουνόπερα που μεταφράζω: οι σεναριογράφοι ανερυθρίαστα χρησιμοποιούν αγγλικούς ιδιωματισμούς μεταφρασμένους κατά λέξη στα ελληνικά. Π.χ. "κατέβα από το ψηλό σου άλογο" και πολλούς άλλους.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

They were tearing out their hair, αλλά δύσκολα θα το πω αυτό στα αγγλικά άμα δεν είναι μοιρολόι. Κάποια παραλλαγή τού _φρίττω_ θα αναζητούσα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Από την άλλη πλευρά, έχω διαπιστώσει το εξής φαινόμενο στη συγκεκριμένη ελληνική σαπουνόπερα που μεταφράζω: οι σεναριογράφοι ανερυθρίαστα χρησιμοποιούν αγγλικούς ιδιωματισμούς μεταφρασμένους κατά λέξη στα ελληνικά. Π.χ. "κατέβα από το ψηλό σου άλογο" και πολλούς άλλους.



Ίσως γράφουν στα αγγλικά και τους τα (κακο)μεταφράζει κάποιος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2012)

Η δική μου σκέψη ήταν ότι διαβάζουν μόνο αγγλικά ή έχουν σπουδάσει σε αγγλόφωνες χώρες.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 17, 2012)

Και η δική μου, ότι κλέβουν ιδέες από αγγλόφωνα σενάρια, και τις κακομεταφράζουν μόνοι τους.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2012)

Μάλλον για freak out πας, Άλεξ, αν δεν βρεις άκρη με τις τρίχες... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2012)

Το έβαλα ήδη το freaked out για το "έφριξαν".


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Υπάρχουν και απλές λύσεις:
They heard the cassette and were horrified. They didn't know what to make of it.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2012)

Στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος που όμως δεν αποδίδει ακριβώς την αντίδραση. 

They heard the cassette and were appalled. They didn't know what to do/how to react. 

OR

They heard the cassette/tape and freaked out. They completely lost it! / They went nuts! They went bananas! They went berserk! (διαλέγεις όποιο θέλεις από το νήμα εκείνο με τα συνώνυμα της τρέλας) :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και η δική μου, ότι κλέβουν ιδέες από αγγλόφωνα σενάρια, και τις κακομεταφράζουν μόνοι τους.



Επειδή αυτό το έχουν κανει πολλοί, από τον Αρκά μέχρι το Λαζόπουλο (ξέρουμε κανέναν με Ω; ), μου ακούγεται πολύ πιο λογικό.


----------



## cougr (Jan 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> They were tearing out their hair, αλλά δύσκολα θα το πω αυτό στα αγγλικά άμα δεν είναι μοιρολόι. Κάποια παραλλαγή τού _φρίττω_ θα αναζητούσα.



Το* tearing their hair out* (και σπανιότερα *pulling their hair out*) χρησιμοποιείται επίσης για να εκφράσει απογοήτευση, οξυθυμία, εκνευρισμό, θυμό, ή αγωνία για κάτι που έχει συμβεί.

Για τα μοιρολόγια συνηθίζεται περισσότερο το* tearing at their hair.*


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, το... παρατράβηξα. Περισσότερο αυτό που λες, έντονο προβληματισμό, την απόγνωση του αδιέξοδου.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 17, 2012)

They heard the cassette and *their ears fell off*!


----------

